# Rabbits & Water bowls



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I have switched my guys to a water bowl, as they have a permanent run on their hutch front, and Panda seems to dunk his head in the water to drink & is getting a wet face, but Pooh is ok, does anyone elses rabbit do this. there is nothing to cause him to do this, no head tilt, no teeth probs, but i am worried his fur is always getting wet. maybe he is just a numpty. What size bowls do you all use & how much water do you fill it with?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

some just drink very differently, mine kept flicking poo into theirs so i had to change back to bottles.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

My Heather does this, her mouth fur was pretty much constantly wet so I had to take the bowl out 
Rascal also gets quite a wet mouth but she dries herself up pretty quickly so I'm not too concerned with her.

I think with the lops it doesn't help with their face shapes being cobby because more of their nose makes contact with the water.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Never known a rabbit do that.  Is strange u dont whant him catching a chill cuz hes wet. Maybe he just likes it?

Mine have a bowl i just find them easier than the bottles. Tis a standard size rabbit bowl (if thats any help????) but is quite deep so holds a good amount of water, i fill it up so they have plenty.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

My lops as far as I know don't do it? I will say that Mclaren is very dainty when he drinks compared to the others! 
Mine have the water feeders, that release water into the bowl as the level drops, each one is 1.5ltrs I think. They are buggers for filling the bowl bit with bedding from the raised bed though!


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

mine have two large dog bowls full of water they are in the conservatory though and there bowls are no where near their litter trays otherwise I imagine they would get hay and litter in them , they are very messy buns lol


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I took it off them last night and today put it in with maybe a centimetre of water and put the bottle on next to it. He is drier today. It was a dog bowl before so I figured a smaller bowl would give him less dunking room.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine have 2 chicken drinker things...one in their shed and one in the garden. They also use the dogs water bowls on the patio and Benji & Purdy will tap the back door to be let into the kitchen so they can get a drink out of the dogs ceramic bowl in the kitchen


----------



## sugarcookie (Mar 2, 2010)

I've never known a rabbit to do that! Kind of strange. Mine will kind of tilt his head to one side when he's drinking and get one side of his whiskers kind of soggy, but nothing like that. I switched mine over to a long bowl (it's shaped like a carrot and holds quite a bit of water) after they all but refused to drink out of a bottle.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We much prefer bowls to bottles, but had to raise a big bowl for one bun as she used to dunk her dewlap!

For anyone noticing that their bun has wet around their mouth, or mucky fur either side of the mouth or on the chin, please be aware that drooloing is one sign of a bun having teeth problems. This will not sort itself, and bun will need to go to the vets for a check up, and will very likely needing a dental.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

Summersky said:


> We much prefer bowls to bottles, but had to raise a big bowl for one bun as she used to dunk her dewlap!
> 
> For anyone noticing that their bun has wet around their mouth, or mucky fur either side of the mouth or on the chin, please be aware that drooloing is one sign of a bun having teeth problems. This will not sort itself, and bun will need to go to the vets for a check up, and will very likely needing a dental.


All good for teeth here, it really is just the shape of their mouths for my lot ut:

But yeah, it is a sign to keep an eye on


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes , the amount of wet panda had on his cheek would indicate he had vampire fangs! He has a big dewlap so I wonder if he was tilting his head to try and keep his dewlap out of the water. He has a bunny size bowl now and less water more frequently topped up, and is fine!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Mine used to have water bottles but they all prefer bowls...they have standard rabbit feeding bowls for their water...they love it and I have not noticed that they are wet around their mouth after drinking


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have given Betty a shallow dish of water now, as she was struggling to drink from the water bottle. I had to squeeze it into her mouth, I won't be around tomorrow so she will have fresh water in a bowl.

Hubby is going to make a point of calling home around lunchtime to check on her too. He usually pops home to let Duke (our dog) out to toilet.


----------

